# Dead link in Footer



## jmucchiello (Mar 28, 2018)

"Open Gaming / OGCSRD.com" points to a "buy this domain" web page. Apparently http://opengamingcontent.com/ is no more.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm not seeing that in the footer. Which skin are you using?


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 30, 2018)

I see it in the Legacy skin, in a box with the skin selector. It's trying to go to http://opengamingcontent.com/


----------



## Rabulias (Jul 3, 2018)

It's still there (and still dead-ish). Just bumping for [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] attention.


----------



## Lanefan (Jul 11, 2018)

Yep, just goes to a buy-this-domain ad.

(using the white text on black background skin, if that helps)


----------

